# All Tucked In For Summer



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I custom built this shed several years ago to match the house. When my wife saw how perfectly the HSS724ACT drove in behind the HSS520 she said. "Wow! How lucky are you that the big one you just bought fits in there too!"

(Heee heee heee..... Like it was accident that the model I always wanted fit in the shed so perfectly when I finally bought it.)

Good night and happy summer my little babies....


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice!


I got one put away yesterday, one more to go.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

That's pretty cool:eusa_clap:
Don't know your area, but if it were me I'd put some mice bait/assassination pellets in there just to be safe.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

That's a good suggestion. We've got pets so we shy away from the poison, but I'll put some Catch All traps in there and glue boards. Thanks.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

CalgaryPT said:


> That's a good suggestion. We've got pets so we shy away from the poison, but I'll put some Catch All traps in there and glue boards. Thanks.


Please dont use glue traps..absolutely horrible things. Mice can take days to die from starvation, they can try to chew their own legs off to escape, fur rips from the skin as they struggle...and, if the traps arent checked often ( and few people do check often) they can actually increase a rodent problem! Because dead animals equals more food...

I only use mouse traps..kills them instantly.

Yes, humans have been batteling vermin for thousands of years..I want them gone my garage and shed too, I understand the need to combat them, and ive been killing voles in the yard for years, with standard "snap traps"..but some methods are much worse than others..no need to make them suffer a horrible extended drawn-out death. 

Scot


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I understand your compassion. The current property we occupy we ended up here because our previous house had been overrun by Deer mice. We trapped ourselves for years, hired professionals, but eventually my wife gave up and moved out with our newborn when she saw mice in his crib at night and poop all over his blankets. Our walls were infested with them. I ended up in the hospital for two weeks after cleaning the house out in an effort to get her to return. Doctors later suspected I had Hantavirus as 23% of mice in Alberta in those days tested positive for it. She wouldn't come back after that, and we had to move. The new mortgage cost me an additional $150K plus expenses, I had to change jobs, and buy an additional commuter car because we were in a new house in the suburbs far away from my downtown place of work. To this day we still call that original house "the mouse house."

All in all, I blame mice for a hospitalization, a new mortgage, needing a second car, leaving a job I love, other expenses, and being away from my wife for six months. So it's probably safe to say my compassion for mice may not be at the same level of yours any more.

As several of the exterminators we hired told us, "snaps," Catch-Alls, poison, cats and glue boards all have their application. I actually have IR CCTV inside my shed because of the value of some stuff in there. So it is checked every AM.

Nonetheless, I recognize your point and hear what you are saying. Thanks.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

What did you do to prep it for storage?

I keep it simple. Wash it. Change the oil. Store it full of fresh fuel with fuel stabilizer ran trough it. Spray every bit of metal down with rust check then throw a cover over it in the garage. That will keep it looking like new for the entire time I own it(probably 20 odd years!).


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Curious, what does the solar panel run?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

evh said:


> Curious, what does the solar panel run?


An RF transmitter tied into the alarm system in my house and an auto dialler that calls my cell phone if either shed door is opened.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Marlow said:


> What did you do to prep it for storage?
> 
> I keep it simple. Wash it. Change the oil. Store it full of fresh fuel with fuel stabilizer ran trough it. Spray every bit of metal down with rust check then throw a cover over it in the garage. That will keep it looking like new for the entire time I own it(probably 20 odd years!).


Pretty much what you do Marlow, but I drain the tank and bowl, mostly because I also store a few Optima Blue Top deep cycle batteries in there too. I keep mine in enclosures, but I knew a guy whose steel blade shovel shorted out his stored batteries and the fire spread to a small plastic tank on a garden machine. Almost lost his house. Since then I don't mix batteries and fuel in the same shed. 

My cover just arrived the other day so I should go put that on.

I too change the oil and circulate that before storage. Don't know why some guys are so adamant about doing this at the start of snow season instead of now, but I've never noticed any difference.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

I've heard leaving old oil in your engine during storage allows the contaminates, acids and moisture from a winter of use to start corroding the engine. Better to change oil, start engine to let new oil circulate and then shut off until the first snow. I've read where some people change the oil before storage and put in some cheap synthetic like Walmart then when they're ready to use it again they warm up oil and change it to their preferred more expensive synthetic. Never been that much of a perfectionist but whatever floats your boat!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

524SWE said:


> I've heard leaving old oil in your engine during storage allows the contaminates, acids and moisture from a winter of use to start corroding the engine. Better to change oil, start engine to let new oil circulate and then shut off until the first snow. I've read where some people change the oil before storage and put in some cheap synthetic like Walmart then when they're ready to use it again they warm up oil and change it to their preferred more expensive synthetic. Never been that much of a perfectionist but whatever floats your boat!


Yup. I've heard that too. Both about the old oil (which makes sense) and the cheap stuff between seasons. I've always been baffled by the logic of people who own a $3000 machine and put junk oil in it (even temporarily). For the cost of good stuff, why not just put this in and fire it up when the snow season hits again? The only thing I've ever used cheap oil for was engine rebuilds, for which I was corrected on decades ago and now use proper assembly lube when rebuilding an engine. 

And, as I general rule, I don't purchase engine consumables from any retailer that also sells lingerie in the next aisle. 

Just sayin' :smile:


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

THere are a lot of theories out there and you'd drive yourself nuts reading all of them about when is the best time to change the oil. Personally, I don't care for any of that. I just change it once a year and forget about it, I think that is more than enough!

I had a lawn mower for 15 years that I never changed the oil in once! LOL And even then, when I got rid of it, it was a carb issue and not an engine issue.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

CalgaryPT said:


> That's a good suggestion. We've got pets so we shy away from the poison, but I'll put some Catch All traps in there and glue boards. Thanks.


 *You know AIR rifles work great on getting rid of those nasty vermin. you can tell the wifey that you are going on a hunting vaction. or there is this. 



 *


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *You know AIR rifles work great on getting rid of those nasty vermin. you can tell the wifey that you are going on a hunting vaction. or there is this. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVRNb3XFHd4 *


That thar is farmer-smart  !!!!


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

Never ceases to amaze me the videos people will make to put on YouTube. Guess it's about their 15 minutes of fame. At any rate my motto is simple is good, just use a good old fashion mousetrap.


----------

